# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Outrageous Female behavior.

## Wise Old Owl

Yea I said it... Today I have an admission - I opened a packet of Purdue Chicken breast cutlets, for lunch. So now you know. I pulled one out, covered and pan fried one and turned it into a chicken sandwich. By 8PM my wife toss out the rest of the pack because the rest of the chicken was turning white as it drys out from being open... no that doesn't mean spoil.

Yea two pounds of chicken as a small part is white, from a refrigerator over four hours...

am I not seeing the issues here?

She could have fried it up and fed the dogs.... unbelievable.

----------


## kyratshooter

No zip lock bags?

----------


## Winnie

> Yea I said it... Today I have an admission - I opened a packet of Purdue Chicken breast cutlets, for lunch. So now you know. I pulled one out, covered and pan fried one and turned it into a chicken sandwich. By 8PM my wife toss out the rest of the pack because the rest of the chicken was turning white as it drys out from being open... no that doesn't mean spoil.
> 
> Yea two pounds of chicken as a small part is white, from a refrigerator over four hours...
> 
> am I not seeing the issues here?
> 
> She could have fried it up and fed the dogs.... unbelievable.


Couple of points. 
1) You could have cooked all the Chicken and maybe even made a sandwich for your wife.
2) You could have covered the Chicken up.
3) You could have said to your wife you'd left some Chicken in the fridge.
4) You could have cooked the chicken yourself for the Dog.

Notice a theme here? Why is it up to somone else to clean up your problem?

----------


## crashdive123

Had to give you a little rep for that Winnie.

----------


## Rick

Ooh. Yeah. Sometimes we create our own problems.

----------


## BENESSE

+1 Winnie.
WOO, food for thought.

----------


## hunter63

Sometimes it best to maybe NOT mention it......?

----------


## Wildthang

25% of the women in the US are taking powerful anti depression drugs!
Scary thing, that leaves 75% of them untreated :Scared: 




I know I know, I'm probably going to die for this!!!!

----------


## hunter63

> 25% of the women in the US are taking powerful anti depression drugs!
> Scary thing, that leaves 75% of them untreated:scary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know, I'm probably going to die for this!!!!


Your not helping.....LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> 25% of the women in the US are taking powerful anti depression drugs!
> Scary thing, that leaves 75% of them untreated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know, I'm probably going to die for this!!!!


I take it that the girls are not reading this over your shoulder.

----------


## Wildthang

> I take it that the girls are not reading this over your shoulder.


Absolutely not! I would probably be one of those X WS members that everybody wonders about why I left and never said goodbye!

----------


## Lamewolf

> 25% of the women in the US are taking powerful anti depression drugs!
> Scary thing, that leaves 75% of them untreated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I know, I'm probably going to die for this!!!!


Not for telling the truth you're not !  :Devil2:

----------


## BENESSE

> 25% of the women in the US are taking powerful anti depression drugs!


The other 75% aren't married or in a relationship.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Well thanks for reading... I am still P....Of.... as I know how hard it is to - kill, pluck, quarter chickens and these girls toss perfectly good food out over lame reasons.

----------


## Rick

(chuckle) Here's what you do. Walk into the bathroom. Turn on the light. Close the door. Point your finger at the mirror and repeat after me...."It's all your fault. Now go apologize to that young lady." Then do what the guy in the mirror said.

----------


## Ted

This reminds me of the time I came home from hunting on a way cold day with a good wind blowing. Had 4 bunnies to clean. I usually did such things outside, but man I was cold to the bone!

So I belly up to the kitchen sink to clean the critters when Bon walks in and says,"Your not cleaning those in my sink!!!" I just laughed and said "O.K., I'll clean them in my sink!", turned around and continued cleaning.

Bonnie was a good woman and I do miss her...occasionally.  LOL

----------


## hunter63

Back in the just married days, lived in a trailer......so was cleaning a pheasant in the sink.......4 year old son watching me....got all done, so I said...."What do you think of that"?

He said, "Ok, lets see ya put it back together"......

Actually, DW would take over when I got almost done, and she said...."I'll finish it".

She used to help her dad clean stuff....no problem.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Well thanks for reading... I am still P....Of.... as I know how hard it is to - kill, pluck, quarter chickens and these girls toss perfectly good food out over lame reasons.



WOO, if this is your big huge gripe I can only say that you do not know when you have a good thing.  

Every had a wife go manic and come at you with a knife for some imagined offense?

Ever had a wife call your boss and cuss him out so you would get fired?

Ever had a wife stay out all night and show up the next morning with her clothes on inside out telling you it is none of your business where she has been?

Ever had an x-wife press assault charges against you two years after the divorce, because her current boyfriend beat her up and she considered it YOUR FAULT for divorcing her?

I'll swap a good woman that throws out a couple of pieces of chicken for REAL outrageous behavior any day of the week!

----------


## BENESSE

We all need a good reality check to appreciate what we have. 
Thanks for telling us kyrat, sorry you had to live through that.

----------


## Ted

> Every had a wife go manic and come at you with a knife for some imagined offense?
> 
> Ever had a wife call your boss and cuss him out so you would get fired?
> 
> Ever had a wife stay out all night and show up the next morning with her clothes on inside out telling you it is none of your business where she has been?
> 
> Ever had an x-wife press assault charges against you two years after the divorce, because her current boyfriend beat her up and she considered it YOUR FAULT for divorcing her?


Man, how many Krispy Kreme doughnuts did it take you to work though all that.

----------


## finallyME

Thanks KYRS for the reality check.
Yeah, my wife does stuff that is a little aggravating...and she does the same stuff that Wise Old Owl is gripping about.  And, I do things that annoy her.  We laugh about it, we harass each other about, in fun.  And, then we let it go.  This July is our 16th...and it has really been the best 15 years of my life...I was in Iraq for one of those years.

----------


## minitruck83

> WOO, if this is your big huge gripe I can only say that you do not know when you have a good thing. 
> 
> Ever had an x-wife press assault charges against you two years after the divorce, because her current boyfriend beat her up and she considered it YOUR FAULT r divorcing her?
> 
> I'll swap a good woman that throws out a couple of pieces of chicken for REAL outrageous behavior any day of the week!


Dang that sounds familar! Was she from up around Wheelwright? 

I'll not mention names cause they say a demon can find you that way............''''''''

----------


## Wildthang

The girls waste some food sometimes, but I don't care! They make up for it other ways!!

----------


## kyratshooter

> Man, how many Krispy Kreme doughnuts did it take you to work though all that.


It took 10 years to partly recover emotionally enough to feel I could develop another relationship without messing it up with the baggage from the last one.

I met a good woman after a decade and we had 6 years together before she passed away.  I learned not to sweat the little stuff and appreciate the overall good when I found it.  I did my best to spoil her rotten to the point that her mother told me to stop because I was "ruining her".  She spoiled me too, so it was reciprocal.  

Her passing took a ton of donuts to survive.  I ate my way up to about 300 pounds within a year of her death.

Financially, I am still paying for the mistakes of the first wife, divorced 20 years ago, and will do so till the day I die, and her creditors will get part of my estate when I am gone.

----------


## taint

I hear this stuff all the time, and I wonder why so many women get away with it? I'd be a hermit in CA, and she'd be history, man.  All my women have picked up on that "vibe", quite early on, I suppose, cause I've never had anything like this stuff. I once asked one why she did not try with me what she'd done to her hubby. She looked at me like  "what"?  and said'"there's no way you'd put up with it!". So they know what/who, and it's your fault for being one of "those" and for picking such a woman in the first place.

----------


## 1stimestar

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> I hear this stuff all the time, and I wonder why so many women get away with it? I'd be a hermit in CA, and she'd be history, man.  *All my women have picked up on that "vibe", quite early on,* I suppose, cause I've never had anything like this stuff. I once asked one why she did not try with me what she'd done to her hubby. She looked at me like  "what"?  and said'"there's no way you'd put up with it!". So they know what/who, and it's your fault for being one of "those" and for picking such a woman in the first place.


Sounds like you have been through quite a few without any staying for too long..  I wonder what the common denominator could be?

----------


## Rick

Wow. Just wow. You would send a woman packing because she tossed some chicken? That's actually pretty shameful and says a LOT about you as a person. Not much of it good I'm afraid.

----------


## Winnie

> I hear this stuff all the time, and *I wonder why so many women get away* with it? I'd be a hermit in CA, and she'd be history, man.  All my women have picked up on that "vibe", quite early on, I suppose, cause I've never had anything like this stuff. I once asked one why she did not try with me what she'd done to her hubby. She looked at me like  "what"?  and said'"there's no way you'd put up with it!". So they know what/who, and it's your fault for being one of "those" and for picking such a woman in the first place.


With your attitude it's no surprise. I wonder why you're still above ground.

----------


## finallyME

So, we were talking at work about the male equivalent to a cat lady.  The closest is the reptile guy.  Then you get the computer gamer.

It is true that anyone can find a partner of the opposite sex (or same sex for that matter) who will play the non-aggressor.  They will do anything to stay in the relationship. Generally the other member of the relationship is the aggressor and only seeks to dominate and get their way. I classify this as spousal abuse, whether it is physical or not.  The non-aggressor is never happy.

----------


## hunter63

> I hear this stuff all the time, and I wonder why so many women get away with it? I'd be a hermit in CA, and she'd be history, man.  All my women have picked up on that "vibe", quite early on, I suppose, cause I've never had anything like this stuff. I once asked one why she did not try with me what she'd done to her hubby. She looked at me like  "what"?  and said'"there's no way you'd put up with it!". So they know what/who, and it's your fault for being one of "those" and for picking such a woman in the first place.


All your women?.....
You know if you stick with a good one...you won't loose half your stuff every few years.....and won't need to run off with that EBR...

Just saying......

----------

